# Live from the stand October 1st 2012



## epicxtreme_58 (Jul 29, 2009)

huntr4life said:


> just smoked a nice yooper buck! I'll post some pics when I find him!
> 
> Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


 
congrats man!!!


----------



## Michhunter609 (Apr 3, 2012)

huntr4life said:


> just smoked a nice yooper buck! I'll post some pics when I find him!
> 
> Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


Congrats!!!!!!


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## old school (Jun 2, 2008)

Congrats my man!! Pics?? Nice job

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## old school (Jun 2, 2008)

Congrats!!

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## lodge lounger (Sep 16, 2005)

doubleg57 said:


> well folks it has been a great morning for me. Had deer moving around me before i could knock an arrow. Then soon after i had a 3 point walk directly underneath my tree and was smelling where i had walked in. He went out of sight for a moment then reappeared with some friends, a 6 and a 4 pt. They began tickling horns not 20 yareds from my stand. The 6 point got nervous and all 3 deer looked to the west. A decent 8 came to play. He begins to tickle with the 4 point about 20 yards away in my shooting lane. I release the arrow and knew i hit him. He however didn't know what had happened because of his little sparring match. 30 seconds later he hit the dirt. My first archery buck.


outstanding!!!


----------



## Cedar Swamp (Oct 8, 2004)

doubleG57 said:


> Well folks it has been a great morning for me. Had deer moving around me before I could knock an arrow. Then soon after I had a 3 point walk directly underneath my tree and was smelling where I had walked in. He went out of sight for a moment then reappeared with some friends, a 6 and a 4 pt. They began tickling horns not 20 yareds from my stand. The 6 point got nervous and all 3 deer looked to the West. A decent 8 came to play. He begins to tickle with the 4 point about 20 yards away in my shooting lane. I release the arrow and knew I hit him. He however didn't know what had happened because of his little sparring match. 30 seconds later he hit the dirt. My first archery buck.





huntr4life said:


> just smoked a nice yooper buck! I'll post some pics when I find him!
> 
> Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


 
FINALLY !!! Clean up in aisle 6, bring paper towels...

Congrats fellas


----------



## QDMAMAN (Dec 8, 2004)

I've had a couple of nice 10 pts in front of me since 6:30.
It was a crisp 38* when I left the house this morning @ 5:30.


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## michgundog (Feb 22, 2008)

doubleG57 said:


> Well folks it has been a great morning for me. Had deer moving around me before I could knock an arrow. Then soon after I had a 3 point walk directly underneath my tree and was smelling where I had walked in. He went out of sight for a moment then reappeared with some friends, a 6 and a 4 pt. They began tickling horns not 20 yareds from my stand. The 6 point got nervous and all 3 deer looked to the West. A decent 8 came to play. He begins to tickle with the 4 point about 20 yards away in my shooting lane. I release the arrow and knew I hit him. He however didn't know what had happened because of his little sparring match. 30 seconds later he hit the dirt. My first archery buck.


Congratulations!!! 

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## fisherjam (Oct 8, 2009)

Sweet g57!
Oh man...just had an eight pt right below me for five min with a funky rack. Two forked brow tines. Was followed by a small four or six pt. Got the heart pumping! Still waiting for the big one.


----------



## Mike4282 (Jul 25, 2010)

Awesome pics nothing here in St Clair county can't believe I'm gonna get skunked on the opener.

Sent from my XT907 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Phoolish (Aug 17, 2011)

doubleG57 said:


> Well folks it has been a great morning for me. Had deer moving around me before I could knock an arrow. Then soon after I had a 3 point walk directly underneath my tree and was smelling where I had walked in. He went out of sight for a moment then reappeared with some friends, a 6 and a 4 pt. They began tickling horns not 20 yareds from my stand. The 6 point got nervous and all 3 deer looked to the West. A decent 8 came to play. He begins to tickle with the 4 point about 20 yards away in my shooting lane. I release the arrow and knew I hit him. He however didn't know what had happened because of his little sparring match. 30 seconds later he hit the dirt. My first archery buck.


congrats


----------



## Jet08 (Aug 21, 2007)

fisherjam said:


> Sweet g57!
> Oh man...just had an eight pt right below me for five min with a funky rack. Two forked brow tines. Was followed by a small four or six pt. Got the heart pumping! Still waiting for the big one.


Awesome pics! now that gets me fired up from my desk!


----------



## stndpenguin (May 19, 2010)

Think that doe put an end to my opener

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## firemedic19 (May 2, 2012)

Congrats wish I was out but just got home from work. Tonight ill be joining you fellas.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Phoolish (Aug 17, 2011)

i will be living though you guys until i get out of work so keep posting


----------



## northwoods whitetails (Jun 23, 2009)

Good luck guys/gals!!
Gonna sit on a man made water hole tonight (menominee)


----------



## Sam22 (Jan 22, 2003)

Very good...congrats on the kill!! Presque Isle county ...beautiful morning ..saw one doe about 830. My buddy just down the swamp saw 6. Good movement for oct 1 am.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## huntr4life (Nov 30, 2005)

Yooper buck down! 

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## B Smithiers (Oct 3, 2010)

huntr4life said:


> Yooper buck down!
> 
> Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


Congrats!!! 

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Firefighter (Feb 14, 2007)

huntr4life said:


> Yooper buck down!
> 
> Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


Awesome chocolate rack! Congrats!

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## BrittanyMan (May 22, 2011)

Great bucks!!! Can't wait to get out there tonight!


Outdoors all day long!


----------



## 2PawsRiver (Aug 4, 2002)

Congratlations on the bucks. Another doe came through, out of range and down wind. Now she is telling the woods I am here 

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## cmueller302 (Jan 30, 2007)

Four does a button and two bucks feels great to be in the tree.








Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## 88luneke (Jan 13, 2009)

Great bucks so far boys! Keep em coming!


----------



## koz bow (Nov 18, 2006)

Does are still out cruising. 7 so far.










Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## mrsocko33 (Sep 28, 2007)

koz bow said:


> Does are still out cruising. 7 so far.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
She would have been in my freezer!!


----------



## NittanyDoug (May 30, 2006)

I always look forward to this thread when I can't get out. When I noticed a light frost on my grass and the moon still out when I walked the dog this morning I thought it would have been a nice morning to be out.

Beauties so far!


----------



## Chris Barr (Oct 26, 2010)

My brother just shot his first deer! Super stoked! He says it a 4 point. He loaded anther arrow because he just seen a 10 point :-0)


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## NorthWoodsHunter (Feb 21, 2011)

NICE JOB GUYS. Keep the pics coming for those of us at work.


----------



## drenalin (Apr 21, 2012)

congrats to all hunters, love the chocolate rack. I will be joining you tonight after work.


----------



## jancoe (Jan 24, 2010)

kicked up two walking in 60 yards from stand. disappointed. 8:30 8 point and 4 point come in 15 yards off to my non shooting side. very thick no shot. barely go turned around. disappointed. I'm gonna keep trying. good luck.


----------



## MI.FISH-N-HUNTER (Feb 11, 2010)

Couple nice Bucks guys, Congrats !!!

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## RyanWCol (Oct 1, 2012)

Just shot my first BUCK!!! Pretty stoked. He died 15 yards from me. Can see him. Giving it some time...




Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## RyanWCol (Oct 1, 2012)

Just got my first buck. Pretty excited. Haven't got down yet but I can see him laying there. 


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## protectionisamust (Nov 9, 2010)

RyanWCol said:


> Just shot my first BUCK!!! Pretty stoked. He died 15 yards from me. Can see him. Giving it some time...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sweet!!!! Make sure you post up some pics.

Congrats to all the lucky hunters so far


----------



## Lumberman (Sep 27, 2010)

Congrats guys. Nothing for me I am heading in. Try the swamp tonight.


----------



## Cwick925 (Dec 28, 2008)

Congrats fellas.. Im jealous as hell... I gave up hunting for a few years.. just lost motivation ( mostly because i suck at shooting anything in high stress situations i think ).. Hopefully next year ill have enough money to go get a real nice xbow and hopefully get into the woods.... 

Sucks watching you guys with deer  But im happy for all of you.


----------



## badercmu123 (Dec 29, 2010)

Congrats to the successful hunters! It's been a long morning watching the minutes tick bye. All my gear is packed in the car waiting for me to get out of work. 

Can't wait to get on stand this evening!


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Garyjr13 (Dec 23, 2011)

Hi I work for delta and we found this phone. Could you let me know 


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Cwick925 (Dec 28, 2008)

Garyjr13 said:


> Hi I work for delta and we found this phone. Could you let me know
> 
> 
> Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


If your trying to find a lost phones owner, Best bet would be for an admin to email whatever email acct they used to set their acct on this forum up


----------



## smoob2010 (Jan 19, 2011)

congratulations on first bow buck guys!! ill be after mine this evening!!

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Riva (Aug 10, 2006)

I'm stuck at my desk today. However, I got a text from the trespassers up at my place who shared that things are pretty slow and that I should stay home! :lol:


----------



## Steve (Jan 15, 2000)

Not much moving for me this morning in the Chalevoix area. Sure is nice weather and a great northern lights show last night. 

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## guito13 (Nov 30, 2004)

Can't wait to head up for my first archery season in years. Going to take the fiancee up to our 80 acres of U.P. paradise with our new crossbows. Leaving work at 4:00 on Friday and making the 8 hour drive. My friends up there have said that the colors are peaking right now. This will be her first hunt ever and I hope to see her connect!

Congrats to everyone who has already gotten lucky and good luck to everyone else. Stay safe.


----------



## stndpenguin (May 19, 2010)

Short walk down the creek produced some pretty gut wrenching images.. crows everywhere tell me tonights walk in might force me to hang up the bow until i can manage a trip up north

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## gillcommander (Oct 19, 2011)

Congratulations to everyone who was able to make it out this morning...and also to everyone who managed to take a deer!!

Stuck at work but that's ok...its a long season!! :rant:


----------



## fisherjam (Oct 8, 2009)

stndpenguin said:


> Short walk down the creek produced some pretty gut wrenching images.. crows everywhere tell me tonights walk in might force me to hang up the bow until i can manage a trip up north
> 
> Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


Man, that sucks. I heard a few died in our area as well. Haven't seen any though. Where are you located?


----------



## Chris Barr (Oct 26, 2010)

Here's my brothers first deer kill of hopefully many. He now joins the 8 or better club. 


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## SPITFIRE (Feb 10, 2005)

pretty slow seen one button buck at 11 am.


----------



## snake13 (Mar 2, 2009)

Just saw a nice one in the back of truck north of Lapeer, 130-135 I would guess. Hopefully someone from here so I can see a pic. Deffinately got me pumped for the weekend.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## old school (Jun 2, 2008)

Congrats to all of you who scored!!! Expecially all the first timers 

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Cherokee (May 24, 2004)

Filled the freezer at 9am with 20 yard shot - absolutely zero blood trail on a decent non pass thru shot - white belly saved the day - now I'm off 'til Halloweenish then the trophy hunting begins.


----------



## fisherjam (Oct 8, 2009)

Cherokee said:


> Filled the freezer at 9am with 20 yard shot - absolutely zero blood trail on a decent non pass thru shot - white belly saved the day - now I'm off 'til Halloweenish then the trophy hunting begins.


Looks like you sure got down in the dirt to look for it. :lol::lol: Just kiddin...
Can't complain about that! Nice deer!


----------



## Cherokee (May 24, 2004)

Thanks - lost two bolts today. One in the deer, the other unloading in the soft earth in the swamp...practice bolt went to China LOL. Good excuse to head over to Gander to do some re-stocking:lol:


----------



## topcide (Nov 20, 2009)

at about 6:15am had a buck,couldn't make the points out with the moonlight, and a doe literally walk right under the stand.

9am 3 doe sat and muched away for a bit about 15 yards away.

trying to wait one of the bucky's i got on my camera for at least today and tomorrow.

getting ready to head back out in a bit


----------



## Patman75 (Jan 11, 2012)

Got a doe that came in to my food plot at 8:50am. She headed straight for the mineral site. After a few stare downs in my direction she gave me a quartering away shot at the mineral site and I took it. She kicked and plowed throught the brush. Arrow was coated in blood and she pilled up 15 yards from the shot. The shot was perfect. Got liver, lung and right through the heart.


----------



## fordraceing_man (Jan 19, 2005)

Only seen a spike so far

He was running 5 feet stopping looking around then just walked around and turned around and went back


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## scottywolverine (Nov 12, 2008)

Congrats to all of the successful hunters, especially the first timers. I'm hoping to head out after work. All of the pictures have the blood pumping.


----------



## bigbuckmiddaugh (Oct 16, 2005)

nice deer 

I seen a button buck try to mount a doe. lol
on way out went to check camera..lmao...i forgot to turn the darn thing on :lol:


----------



## Bigdiddy (Jan 11, 2006)

Patman75 said:


> Got a doe that came in to my food plot at 8:50am. She headed straight for the mineral site. After a few stare downs in my direction she gave me a quartering away shot at the mineral site and I took it. She kicked and plowed throught the brush. Arrow was coated in blood and she pilled up 15 yards from the shot. The shot was perfect. Got liver, lung and right through the heart.


Dandy shot, congrats!


----------



## Hunt_n_Fish (Jul 30, 2003)

Had this 10 point down by 830 this morning, great hunt.


----------



## Mike4282 (Jul 25, 2010)

Hunt_n_Fish said:


> Had this 10 point down by 830 this morning, great hunt.


Awesome I love the before and after pics

Sent from my XT907 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Phoolish (Aug 17, 2011)

Hunt_n_Fish said:


> Had this 10 point down by 830 this morning, great hunt.


nice


----------



## bchez (Jan 19, 2010)

Congrats to the nice bucks guys. Due to other obligations I won't be hunting until Sunday or Monday.:sad:


----------



## KalamazooKid (Jun 20, 2005)

Congrats to everyone!!!&#128077;

Slow but beautiful morning for me. Heading out now for the evening. Wife going to another spot for her opener. Good luck to all!


----------



## smoob2010 (Jan 19, 2011)

just got settled in!! so excited to seen some wildlife

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## mrsocko33 (Sep 28, 2007)

Hunt_n_Fish said:


> Had this 10 point down by 830 this morning, great hunt.


Awesome deer. What area??


----------



## SlapchopKid (Aug 10, 2010)

THIS AINT GOOD!!!!! combine in the field next to me takin beans off. Not what i had planned. I know tractors and combines dont always spook the deer, but i have been around a farm enough to know that they dont like equipment real close. Gotta be kiddin me......cant believe......ARGHHHHHHHHHH

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## redneckman (Dec 7, 2005)

Out of work early! Kicked two deer up on the walk in. My goal is to see one deer tonight. Just nice to be up a tree again.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## QDMAMAN (Dec 8, 2004)

redneckman said:


> Kicked two deer up on the walk in.... My goal is to see one deer tonight.
> Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


Mission accomplished!!!:lol::lol::lol:


----------



## QDMAMAN (Dec 8, 2004)

> SlapchopKid said:
> 
> 
> > THIS AINT GOOD!!!!! combine in the field next to me takin beans off. Not what i had planned. I know tractors and combines dont always spook the deer, but i have been around a farm enough to know that they dont like equipment real close. Gotta be kiddin me......cant believe......ARGHHHHHHHHHH
> ...


Just hold your nose and get it over with!


----------



## fordraceing_man (Jan 19, 2005)

SlapchopKid said:


> THIS AINT GOOD!!!!! combine in the field next to me takin beans off. Not what i had planned. I know tractors and combines dont always spook the deer, but i have been around a farm enough to know that they dont like equipment real close. Gotta be kiddin me......cant believe......ARGHHHHHHHHHH
> 
> Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


My neighbor has been splitting wood for about six hours

Figured I might as well sit until dark maybe if I'm here when it gets quiet they will start moving.




Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## bfierke (Jul 16, 2004)

SlapchopKid said:


> THIS AINT GOOD!!!!! combine in the field next to me takin beans off. Not what i had planned. I know tractors and combines dont always spook the deer, but i have been around a farm enough to know that they dont like equipment real close. Gotta be kiddin me......cant believe......ARGHHHHHHHHHH
> 
> Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


Hey porkchop , if the truck is full of gas you can always go to plan B. Lol.....

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## limige (Sep 2, 2005)

8 am a small doe and a fawn worked into about 20 yrds and bedded. One or two deer skirted outside the oaks and I think I saw a spike. Minutes later two huge does and two fawns worked by at about 15 ft from my tree. Not even a glimmer of being busted.

Man I love bowhunting!

That was it. The two bedded for two hrs had me pinned down till 10:15 when they wandered off


----------



## Nealbopper (May 28, 2008)

Shot the bow today, all is well. Sitting in the treestand now. Awesome night. Good luck all.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Hunt_n_Fish (Jul 30, 2003)

> Awesome deer. What area??


Northern Kent County


----------



## Steve (Jan 15, 2000)

My view 

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## kotz21 (Feb 18, 2007)

My view this eve.


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Mightymouse (Sep 19, 2007)

Back at it again. Got skunked this morning and looking to get things started tonight. Sitting a bit of an "observation" stand overlooking an overgrown weedy back corner of a field which is bordered by corn and alfalfa. Should see something but it may be some long distance viewing.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## stickem (Oct 31, 2007)

Settled back in for the night hunt...good luck all

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## mikeznewaygo (Sep 19, 2011)

All ready to go here in southern newaygo county. Here's a little view 


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## ronhunter2007 (Jan 18, 2012)

im back at it not a hair this morning changed stands got out at 330 then at 430 have the fat t-shirt wearing ladder stand line hunter arrive the finder said 43 yards away im not happy but what can you do but enjoy what you can control good luck 

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## perchpile88 (Dec 30, 2009)

Well I've bee sitting for almost 12 hrs now and zero deer on the radar. 


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Joe Archer (Mar 29, 2000)

I arrived at my stand 40 minutes before daylight...
As soon as I settled in my stand I could hear deer all around me....
At first light I see motion, and can't believe what appears to be a RECORD Northern Michigan Buck!
Yeah baby! I patiently wait with my heart echoing in my throat as he s-l-o-w-l-y moves along the taril that will take him a mere 20 yards in front of my stand....
He presents the PERFECT quartering away shot compeletely unawar of my presence.. 
I draw.... anchor... and set the pin behind his shoulder. 
Just as I was about to release ...
Beep.... Beep.... Beep.... Beep...... Beep...
Dam alarm clock! 
Had to get up and head into work... but I enjoyed this thread all day! 
<----<<<


----------



## wildcoy73 (Mar 2, 2004)

Back in the tree. Sattill noon than back in the stand at three

fish, hunt, get outside and be happy.


----------



## TheWrench (Jan 29, 2009)

Been quiet so far.... Hope some action pics up for sure.


----------



## Firefighter (Feb 14, 2007)

Hunting this evening without a weapon. Sitting in a ground blind with the wife. Hoping she gets a deer and I get it on film!

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## remington trap (Sep 2, 2011)

Pretty quite around here, picking corn in one field maybe somthing will move after the are done?!

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## kotz21 (Feb 18, 2007)

Already on their feet! Can't resist the food plot!


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## BwHunter85 (Sep 18, 2008)

Just got settled in. Beautiful night. Barry co.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## ruger44man (Sep 13, 2004)

Out in northern midland county with my 15 year old son. It is his first bow hunt. Alot of squirrels so far. A few up in the trees shaking acorns down to there buddies on the ground. We are hearing turkeys now. Come on deer.


----------



## Horseshoe (Oct 15, 2003)

All set up in Van Buren. Can't beat the promise of opening day!










_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors._


----------



## jancoe (Jan 24, 2010)

arrived at my night spot only to find my trail camera stolen. no deer yet. I guess private property dont mean a thing these days


----------



## TheCrawdad (May 9, 2009)

ronhunter2007 said:


> im back at it not a hair this morning changed stands got out at 330 then at 430 have the fat t-shirt wearing ladder stand line hunter arrive the finder said 43 yards away im not happy but what can you do but enjoy what you can control good luck
> 
> Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


Let me get this straight.. He's the fat line hunter, on his side of the line I presume.. 43 yards from you.. Just out of curiosity, how far off the line are YOU hunting?  CDAD


----------



## HUBBHUNTER (Aug 8, 2007)

Great buck, congrats Hunt n Fish!


----------



## mikeznewaygo (Sep 19, 2011)

All is quiet except for the squirrels, I need a pellet gun with a silencer right about now


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## REEDRELLIK (Oct 2, 2007)

Got skunked this am, back in the ladder stand tonight. 
North east kent county. 



Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## HUBBHUNTER (Aug 8, 2007)

TheCrawdad said:


> Let me get this straight.. He's the fat line hunter, on his side of the line I presume.. 43 yards from you.. Just out of curiosity, how far off the line are YOU hunting?  CDAD


Sounds like he's 43 yds off the line CDAD. 

On one of your tree lines we have a stand and so does the neighbor. We put our stand further to the west so when we both set the prevailing winds screw the neighbor.:lol:


----------



## Wishn I was fishn (Mar 4, 2001)

Saw 12 this morning. Sent one straight over the back of a big doe this morning. She came back to investigate long enough color to pin point me took off just a blowin. Been out since 230 this afternoon. Nothin yet but what might have been a coyote 40 yards behind me.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## swimnfish04 (Mar 19, 2009)

All set in genesee county. Its going to be hard to hear a deer over all these birds. Looking for a mature deer, buck or doe. Shoot straight boys.










Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk 2


----------



## davi5982 (Mar 8, 2010)

Chris Barr said:


> My bro and I got his bagged and tagged by 1. Dropped off to the taxidermy. Took a 1 hour nap, checked the trail cam pictures, picked the daughter up from school, dropped her off with grandma and back in the stand by 4:30. Good luck everyone.
> 
> 
> 
> Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


Wheres the pics.


----------



## jmiller (Nov 16, 2011)

Nothing yet here in Manistee county


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## RyanWCol (Oct 1, 2012)

davi5982 said:


> Wheres the pics.


Up two pages...


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## BigJohn87 (Oct 1, 2010)

The only mosquito in the woods is circling my head. Don't want to flail at it in case a deer is nearby but don't enjoy its company either...

Good luck all!!


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## RyanWCol (Oct 1, 2012)

HunterHads said:


> Got out of work at 5 a d raced to the property. Found myself to be a little unorganized on my first hunt of the year but managed to pull it together. Been on stand since 5:50. Between the guy putting 100000 rounds through his gun in the distance, the squires, the birds, and the acorns falling I can't hear much. But the camera says between 6:30 and dark has been hot so hopefully any time now. Feels great to be back at it again!
> 
> Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


You must be in and around Dryden? My bro and I are dealing with same issue. 


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## koz bow (Nov 18, 2006)

Firefighter said:


> Hunting this evening without a weapon. Sitting in a ground blind with the wife. Hoping she gets a deer and I get it on film!
> 
> Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


Keep your hands to yourself fella! She's huntin!

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## BrittanyMan (May 22, 2011)

Finally in the blind after a long day at work, to bad when I got to our property grandma and grandpa were out here cutting grass... Hoping some deer start movin late though... Good luck all!


Outdoors all day long!


----------



## Waz_51 (Jan 10, 2010)

Hey slapchop, how is that noise from the combine? Are ya seeing any deer? They just started plowing under a wheat field behind me....uh oh, I think I'm about to bust some "**** hunters"! Looks like this night is about shot 

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Not far from beer (Sep 20, 2012)

ronhunter2007 said:


> im back at it not a hair this morning changed stands got out at 330 then at 430 have the fat t-shirt wearing ladder stand line hunter arrive the finder said 43 yards away im not happy but what can you do but enjoy what you can control good luck
> 
> Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


what did you do range find him....

W


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Firefighter (Feb 14, 2007)

koz bow said:


> Keep your hands to yourself fella! She's huntin!
> 
> Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


Lol!

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## RMH (Jan 17, 2009)

BigJohn87 said:


> The only mosquito in the woods is circling my head. Don't want to flail at it in case a deer is nearby but don't enjoy its company either...
> 
> Good luck all!!
> 
> ...


Swat it with your phone.....the deer will think your just texting!!!


----------



## jstrand (Jun 18, 2010)

Hop in the stand to realize I forgot my release. And I seem to be in the middle of a squirrel convention.


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## SlapchopKid (Aug 10, 2010)

Waz_51 said:


> Hey slapchop, how is that noise from the combine? Are ya seeing any deer? They just started plowing under a wheat field behind me....uh oh, I think I'm about to bust some "**** hunters"! Looks like this night is about shot
> 
> Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


It aint goin good

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Michhunter609 (Apr 3, 2012)

Nothing moving in north Oakland county yet.









Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Chris Barr (Oct 26, 2010)

One that was on the camera today. Cool looking picture. 


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Itchin' to go (Oct 4, 2001)

Nothing here in Northwest Ottawa co. But the neighbors not leaf blowing, so life's pretty good. Nice to get in a tree a nice night.


----------



## redneckman (Dec 7, 2005)

Had 4 walk right under me. One doe, a button buck, and 2 three points. All three bucks rubbed/licked the same tree branch.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## BwHunter85 (Sep 18, 2008)

Just red squirrels here in Barry Co.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## bersh (Dec 9, 2003)

Sitting with my 5 yr old son we have a young 7 pt 15 yards in front of us.

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Riva (Aug 10, 2006)

redneckman said:


> Had 4 walk right under me. One doe, a button buck, and 2 three points. All three bucks rubbed/licked the same tree branch.
> 
> Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


In the 1960's, this behavior would have been referred to as "communal sex" and/or "passing the bong". :yikes:


----------



## Yooper57 (Sep 20, 2012)

Very nice! Congrats! Nice pic.


----------



## willy05 (Nov 19, 2005)

Some nice deer guys and gals, the first opener in 20 yrs that I missed, will be heading up tomorrow after work for the rest of the week. Really entertaining reading all the posts. Also my leasing partners texting me all day.


----------



## Wishn I was fishn (Mar 4, 2001)

Drilled a lone doe at 620 tonight within 5 minutes had 22 deer in the field. New lease I think I may have to pick up couple more antlerless tags.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Phoolish (Aug 17, 2011)

Got in the stand around 530, rattled a lil at 6 had a piebald buck come in but still out of range (not sure about the horns but big body), 645 a four point came through. Around 7 three does came in


----------



## Mike4282 (Jul 25, 2010)

Wishn I was fishn said:


> Drilled a lone doe at 620 tonight within 5 minutes had 22 deer in the field. New lease I think I may have to pick up couple more antlerless tags.
> 
> Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


 sounds like you got a winner with that lease. Congrats


----------



## slammer00 (Mar 7, 2002)

Good job on the deer guys..think I'm going to wait till just before and after the weather breaks to get out

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------

